# Sony 2016 X850D and X930D available for pre-order



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just put up our pre-order offer for Sony's 2016 4K HDR TVs and their reduced UPP pricing.

Check it out.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Opps, ^ sorry these prices are MSRP. UPP coming soon.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just got permission to list most of Sony's 2016 TVs with the lowest UPP and begin accepting orders. Nice launch promotion discount to kick off the 2016 TV line-up.

*X850D series *

*X930D series*

-Robert


----------

